# Clutch Dropped To Floor No Work!! Help



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I saw this thread before but I can't find it. My Clutch pedal dropped to the floor now it doesn't work! What's wrong? I need help BAD


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

clutch cable needs adjusting or your clutch arm broke.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It is a hydraulic clutch


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh sorry didn't see where I was posting...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No problem... Please someone I need a solution


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> No problem... Please someone I need a solution


My 240 did that, you might be leaking clutch fluid , or have something blocking your lines, just bleed the clutch, All I did was pull up the pedal then push it down repeatedly while adding DOT3 fluid, that took care of my problem

I kinda "pumped" out whatever the prob was I guess


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok here's the thing. When I press the clutch I have someone watching the fluid levels. Nothing moves. No leaks I have been checking the clutch a lot and the same amout of fluid is still there. Where can I bleed the clutch at?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok I got a manual on how to do EVERYTHING not chiltons the other one forgot the name..

I changed out the Slave Cylinder today... No work. I am almost 100% positive it is the master cylinder because the slave is getting NO fluid... Look for updates


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok Well I took the Master cylinder off today and it pumped alright. I am still getting a new one for 17 bucks might as well. No work. 3rd day in a row. Does anyone know how many return springs are on the pedal?? Thanks everyone


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

PROBLEM FOUND!!!

Well my Master and Slave cylinder were fine
Slave cylinder broke again and I know why.

Throw out bearing and arm broke. Made Piston shoot out of slave cylinder. Gotta bring it to the shop to get it fixed if I can't do it myself. Clutch pedal was out of adjustment got that fixed too.


----------

